# AMAZON: FRISTEN UND BEARBEITUNGSGEBÜHREN 6 EUR



## mike1402 (22 September 2011)

Hallo,

seit Jahren kaufe ich per Lastschrift bei Amazon ein und es hat noch nie ein Problem gegeben, bis auf letzen Montag:​
Mo, 19.9.2011 6:04 Mail Bankeinzug fehlgeschlagen. 16:44 1. Mahnung 6 Eur gebühr, ​Di,   20.9.2011 8:00 Einzahlung meinerseits,​Do, 22.09.2011 2. Mahnung​
geht ziemlich schnell, dass man 6 Euro mehr zahlt - und wer kann schon nachprüfen, ob der Lasteinzug wirklich fehlgeschlagen ist​​


----------



## Teleton (22 September 2011)

Das kann Dir Deine Bank sagen.
Da das Interbankenentgelt bei fehlgeschlagener Buchung etwa 3,- beträgt finde ich 6,- noch halbwegs maßvoll.Wer sein Konto trotz erteilter Lastschrift nicht gedeckt hält macht sich m.E. zumindest nach §280 BGB schadenersatzpflichtig auch wenn kein Verzug nach §286 BGB vorliegt.


----------



## mike1402 (22 September 2011)

alles klar, gedeckt war es jedenfalls


----------



## Hippo (22 September 2011)

Ich würde eher prüfen ob ich einen Zahlendreher drin hätte ...
*michdaandieeigenenasefass*


----------



## Teleton (22 September 2011)

Ansonsten,wenn Amazon das verbockt hat steht denen natürlich auch die die (eigenlich angemessene) Schadenersatzzahlung nicht zu.


----------



## mike1402 (23 September 2011)

das Problem ist, dass man solange amazon die zahlung nicht verbucht hat (sie ist gestern eingegangen und ich soll mich laut tel. auskunft in Geduld fassen) auch nicht mehr seine Liefer und Rechnungsadressen mit den Bankdetails anschauen kann, da alles Gesperrt ist => ich kann nicht mal nachschauen ob ich mich vertippt habe, das wollte ich am Montag auch gleich - aber durch die Amazon Konto Sperrung sitzt man in der Falle. Und deswegen poste ich das hier, als Warnung, dass man höllisch aufpassen muß beim Lastschrifteinzug - ich hätte nicht mit solchen Folgen gerechnet, und es ist mir auch egal wer da jetzt schuld ist, ich amazon oder die bank, ich finde das Vorgehen von Amazon nicht kundenfreundlich.

*Fehler* bei *Lastschrift* =>
1) 6 Eur Bearbeitungsgebühr
2) kein Zugriff aufs Kundenkonto
3) kein Einkaufen bei Amazon mehr
4) mehrere Mahnungen täglich


----------



## Heiko (23 September 2011)

Ich bin seit Jahren Kunde bei Amazon, zahle allerdings dort nur mit Kreditkarte. Bislang hatte ich nullkommanull Probleme. Ähnliche Situation bei allen meinen Bekannten. Ich persönlich halte Deinen Fall für eine bedauerliche Panne. Ein grundlegendes Problem liegt - denke ich - nicht vor.


----------



## Hippo (23 September 2011)

Dito - sowohl mit Kreditkarte als auch mit EC-Karte oder Abruf - keine Probleme


----------



## passer (23 September 2011)

Ist aber ungewöhnlich denn Account zu sperren von Amazon.
Bei Zahlungsrückstand hätte es auch genügt,die Zahlungsmöglichkeiten auf Kreditkarte zu begrenzen.


----------



## Heiko (23 September 2011)

Die sind bei Nichtzahlern mittlerweile etwas humorlos, das hört man öfter.


----------



## Reducal (23 September 2011)

passer schrieb:


> Ist aber ungewöhnlich denn Account zu sperren von Amazon.
> Bei Zahlungsrückstand hätte es auch genügt,die Zahlungsmöglichkeiten auf Kreditkarte zu begrenzen.


Das ist bei der Masse an Kunden, Transaktionen und unterschiedlichen Angeboten aber kaum zu überwachen. Außerdem ist Amazon ständig bösartigen Attacken und Missbrauchsversuchen ausgesetzt. Deren Riskmanagement schlägt deshalb sofort zu - die können es sich gar nicht leisten, erst abzuwarten, wie sich ein Einzelfall entwickelt.

Während man beim Kaufhaus um die Ecke gern gemunkelt hatte, dass die Ladendiebstahl in den üblichen Schwund beim guten Kunden einrechnen, ist der Onlinehandel kompromissloser. Wie sonst könnten die Preise derart stark unter denen von Ladengeschäften liegen?

Habt ihr gewusst, dass die Amazon.com LLC (mit ihren Tochterfirmen) der größte Einzelhändler der Welt ist?


----------



## Nixe (24 September 2011)

Heiko schrieb:


> Ich bin seit Jahren Kunde bei Amazon, zahle allerdings dort nur mit Kreditkarte. Bislang hatte ich nullkommanull Probleme. Ähnliche Situation bei allen meinen Bekannten. Ich persönlich halte Deinen Fall für eine bedauerliche Panne. Ein grundlegendes Problem liegt - denke ich - nicht vor.



*Sehe ich genauso.Ich hatte persönlich noch nie irgendwelche Probleme.Weder bei Amazon , bei web.de noch mit irgendwelchen Abofallen.Dazu muss ich sagen das da wohl meine vielleicht übergrosse Vorsicht gegenüber kostenlosen Diensten ,Gewinne,super Sonderangebote jeglicher Art oder auch "Geburtstagsgeschenke" immer schon ungeöffnet in die grüne Tonne abgelegt habe von Vorteil ist.*


----------



## Reducal (24 September 2011)

Nixe schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich sagen das da wohl meine vielleicht übergrosse Vorsicht ... von Vorteil ist.


Eine gesunde Portion Argwohn und der übliche Menschenverstand sind eigentlich ausreichend. Bei der Überflutung an Informationen, die einem aus dem Klickibuntinet entgegen springen, ist das jedoch oft zu wenig.

Beispiel, was mir neulich passiert war - bei einer Reisebuchung hatte ich alle Fenster ausgefüllt und die nicht gewünschten Zusatzleistungen deaktiviert. Beim Abschluss der Buchung entschied ich mich aber die Zahlungsweise zu wechseln und änderte nur dort die Varianten. Beim Buchungsabschluss waren aber teilweise wieder ganz andere Zusatzleistungen aktiviert. Das war bei travel24.com und es kostete dann noch einige unnötige Mails im Nachgang.


----------



## Hippo (24 September 2011)

Solange Du das dann noch rechtzeitig merkst - aber wenn sich sowas 3 Seiten vorher umstellt ...
... ohne nochmal eine neue Aufstellung zu generieren


----------

